# Bremont U2 DLC



## FlyPenFly

It seems like I'm going through their entire product line. I actually bought it to flip it but I might hold on to it for a little while if I can contain my lust for the next piece.

Its actually a lot nicer than I thought it would be. It has character, I actually feel a bit of a bad ass when I wear it like a Jason Bourne.

I'm super bored pre-holiday slow at work so some pics with horrible indoor office lights with the iPhone 4s.

Expect a full pictorial when I get some of the special lights I ordered... it'll be worth it, unlike any watch photos you have seen so far!

EDITED:









































































No joke, this was not edited to look like this, it was just how it was captured.






















































Milgaus?


----------



## nolanz14

I've been looking at that one as well and agree it looks bad ass. If you ever decide to flip it give me a holler.


----------



## FetorHepaticus

I predict somebody's gonna be on a Bremont rip! 

Will look forward for proper pics, I enjoy browsing at your photo threads - real neat stuff!


----------



## mjm800

I love mine! No flipping ever.


----------



## FlyPenFly

Just updated with real pics.


----------



## Cybotron

Very nice photos.


----------



## FlyPenFly

I just took it off the GGB strap, it was really roughing up my fine forearms. It was also constantly sliding down.

Put it on the black kevlar strap with leather back that came with ALT-1C and wow, what a difference, so much better!

Maybe I have particularly smooth forearms but I might be OVER GGB straps. Although I love the look of the desert tan one.

Here it is on the new strap.


_DSC7644.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


_DSC7645.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


_DSC7646.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


_DSC7649.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


_DSC7651.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


_DSC7647.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


----------



## FetorHepaticus

Very nice, especially looking at the 4th picture. The kevlar strap gave the watch more heft.

And a desert leather strap would make it a real striking combo. Try turning your current kevlar strap logo side up, maybe we'll have an idea?..no?


----------



## fuzzyb

The Kevlar strap looks great on the U2! The weave of the fabric highlights the knurling on the crowns.


----------



## fasthandssam

yea the kevlar strap looks great! nice pictures too


----------



## FlyPenFly

Thanks, I really think Bremont should be using this as the default strap on this watch. It just works so much better.

I'm curious now though how well the IWC kevlar strap would work on this. I know the IWC strap isn't actually kevlar, does anyone know if the Bremont one really is made out of Kevlar?


----------



## Nige7Whit

It's almost a shame that the kevlar strap is leather lined... kinda restricts the 'all environments' usage a bit. The Kevlar strap really does look good on the black watches though... might have to consider one for the future, although my 'black U2' is the LE, so the black buckle is 2 pronged..... I'd have to buy another single pin buckle!

As an aside, I really do think that the nylon strap included with the MB/U2 watches is a disappointment, when you consider the price of the watch... I have looked at some of BadgerBones other straps, and they do seem well made, albeit more suited to a Bell & Ross type watch. For synthetic straps, I use the G10/Nato straps from The Strap Shop:
Nato G10 Nylon Watch Straps UK - Superior Quality PVD and Stainless Steel Hardware

Available with shiny/beadblasted/PVD hardware, and stitched construction in green, grey or black, I have loads of these for most of my watches. I have found the grey/beadblasted works well with my SS U2, and of course the black/PVD for my U2 LE.

Regarding the factory supplied leather straps, I do think the U2s look 'right' on a leather band, and that is how I wear mine most of the time, much better than the included nylon/velcro thing, which just doesn't seem to fit my wrist well, or be comfortable in use.


----------



## FlyPenFly

I'm actually very happy with the leather lining. I doubt it will suffer that much from water immersion.


----------



## StefB

I'm going to try this. I think it looks great and can imagine how the kevlar matches the case barrel. Cool!


----------



## BlackBadger

Really gorgeous photos mate! I love the laser work on the long-exposure shots. 

Congrats on the fantastic piece, I'm a huge fan of Bremont


----------



## bydandie

Nige7Whit said:


> It's almost a shame that the kevlar strap is leather lined... kinda restricts the 'all environments' usage a bit. The Kevlar strap really does look good on the black watches though... might have to consider one for the future, although my 'black U2' is the LE, so the black buckle is 2 pronged..... I'd have to buy another single pin buckle!
> 
> As an aside, I really do think that the nylon strap included with the MB/U2 watches is a disappointment, when you consider the price of the watch... I have looked at some of BadgerBones other straps, and they do seem well made, albeit more suited to a Bell & Ross type watch. For synthetic straps, I use the G10/Nato straps from The Strap Shop:
> Nato G10 Nylon Watch Straps UK - Superior Quality PVD and Stainless Steel Hardware
> 
> Available with shiny/beadblasted/PVD hardware, and stitched construction in green, grey or black, I have loads of these for most of my watches. I have found the grey/beadblasted works well with my SS U2, and of course the black/PVD for my U2 LE.
> 
> Regarding the factory supplied leather straps, I do think the U2s look 'right' on a leather band, and that is how I wear mine most of the time, much better than the included nylon/velcro thing, which just doesn't seem to fit my wrist well, or be comfortable in use.


Have just seen this, the military nylon straps were made by Gasgasbones who also makes the Badgerbones straps (not the buckles though). I find the quality to be top notch! :thumbup:


----------



## rodia77

Hi, does this BE-36AE movement allow hacking and manual winding? Thanks.


----------



## bydandie

rodia77 said:


> Hi, does this BE-36AE movement allow hacking and manual winding? Thanks.


It does


----------

